# Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007



## patrock84 (20. September 2007)

*Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Für die 12/2007:

Ein großes Kühler-Roundup:

Thermalright HR-01 plus
Thermalright Ultra-120 extreme
Thermalright Ultima-90
Thermalright IFX-14
Thermalright SI-128 SE
Scythe Mugen
Scythe Zipang (Pre-Sample?)
Zerotherm Nirvana NV-120
Nanoxia CX-12 ThreeSixty
der neue Noctua (soll noch im Nov. kommen)

OCZ HydroJet!

Nach Möglichkeit einen einheitlichen Referenzlüfter + Wärmeleitpaste. Somit sollten 2.x00 U/min 120mm Brülllüfter keine Vorteile haben.


----------



## ED101 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Bin dafür


----------



## Soulsnap (20. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Ich würde gern noch den Coolermaster GeminII in dieser Liste sehen......


----------



## Malkav85 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

*zustimm* Der Gemini II muss mit ^^ dazu am besten die AC 5 Paste benutzen und leise Lüfter. Würde da gerne auch wissen, wie laut und welche Leistung die dann bei 5 Volt besitzen würden


----------



## Soulsnap (20. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Ich hab ihn zwar schon selber aber mich würde interessieren wie die PCGH ihn bewertet. bei mir läuft er mit 2 x Silverstone FM122. Prozessor im standart Takt (E6750) bei 10° unter Vollast.OC (3.92 Ghz) 30°unter vollast...... Dafür sind die beiden Lüfter aber auch sehr sehr sehr sehr laut. kein wunder bei ner Luftfördermenge von 186cm3/h. Da bei den beiden Lüftern aber eine Lüftersteuerung an Bord war kann man die beiden getrost auf 800RPM runterregeln wo sie dann fast nicht mehr hörbar sind. Und die Temperaturen bleiben auch im annehmbaren Bereich. Standart 15° Vollast OC 37°Vollast.....
Also ich bin vollkommen überzeugt von dem Gerät: Der einbau ist zwar etwas schwierig (nicht so schwierig wie es einige Leute gern behaupten) aber eigendlich selbst für nen Anfänger Machbar. Nur mit dem Handbuch häten sich die Jungs von Coolermaster ein wenig mehr Müher geben können.


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Als Lüfter würd ich die Nanoxia 120mm Lüfter mit 1250rpm nehmen, mit der mitgeliferten Lüftersteuerung denn auf 5v betreiben. Aber auch der Gemini II sollte mit nur einem Lüfter getestet werden, um eine Vergleichsbasis zu schaffen.

Aber sollte nicht in der 11/07 ein Kühler-RoundUp zu finden sein?


----------



## Henner (20. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Ich kann noch nichts versprechen, aber die meisten vorgeschlagenen Modelle werde ich wohl bald testen  Vorserienmodelle der neuen Scythe- und Noctua-Kühler bekommen wir aber leider nicht - und falls doch, haben ihre Testergebnisse nur geringe Aussagekraft.
Der Geminii hat mich im ersten Test nicht überzeugt. Ich werde es aber vielleicht noch mal mit anderen Lüftern versuchen.

Zur Testmethode: Natürlich verwenden wir für alle Modelle die gleiche Wärmeleitpaste. Bislang haben wir lüfterlose Modelle auch mit dem gleichen Scythe-Lüfter ausgestattet. Aber was ist mit Modellen, die mit Lüfter geliefert werden? Sollen wir die Originallüfter verwenden oder diese durch den Scythe-Ventilator ersetzen, sofern es möglich ist (z.B. lässt sich der Lüfter bei Zalman-Kühlern nicht ohne Weiteres austauschen)? Was wäre Euch am liebsten?


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Warum nicht einmal Standardkühler @12 und @5V, dazu noch nen Nanoxia 120-1250 @12 und @5V testen? Zu viel aufwand.


----------



## Henner (20. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Ein Test mit Standard- und einer mit Referenzlüfter wäre optimal, ja (natürlich jeweils mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen). Der Aufwand ist aber sehr groß, denn jeder Testlauf braucht viel Zeit.
In die Wertung würde ich aber nur die Standardlüfter einfließen lassen. Die Ergebnisse mit dem Referenzlüfter kann ja jeder den Benchmarks entnehmen.


----------



## Oliver (20. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Ein Test der genannten Kühlern wäre was für Extreme  Mal sehen was sich machen lässt.


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Das empfinde ich als die richtige Lösung 

Eventuell aber noch Bilder auf die DVD packen, wie du die Lüfter an den Lüftertauschunwilligen Exemplaren rangebaut hast.


----------



## patrock84 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*



> Ein Test der genannten Kühlern wäre was für Extreme  Mal sehen was sich machen lässt.



Ich steuer mal ein User-Test bei von einigen


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Zur Testmethode: Natürlich verwenden wir für alle Modelle die gleiche Wärmeleitpaste.


Ihr solltest aber eventuell erwähnen was für eine Qualität die mitgelieferte WLP hat. Da liegt/lag Arctic Cooling z.B. weit vor Zalman. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele sich bei ihrem neuen "Top Kühler" über die schlechte Leistung gewundert haben, nur weil sie die mitgelieferte Silikonpaste benutzt haben.


> Bislang haben wir lüfterlose Modelle auch mit dem gleichen Scythe-Lüfter ausgestattet. Aber was ist mit Modellen, die mit Lüfter geliefert werden? Sollen wir die Originallüfter verwenden oder diese durch den Scythe-Ventilator ersetzen, sofern es möglich ist (z.B. lässt sich der Lüfter bei Zalman-Kühlern nicht ohne Weiteres austauschen)? Was wäre Euch am liebsten?


Am besten wäre natürlich ein Test mit beidem. Ansonsten sollte immernoch der mitgelieferte Lüfter mehr zählen.
Für Zalman, Zerotherm usw. müsste man nur einen Lüfter je Format aus seinem Ramen schneiden, dann passen die problemlos. Zumindest bei meinen Zälmannern wurden zwee selbstschneidende Schrauben zur Befestigung verwendet, aber für Tests sollte ein Tesa Poster Strip eigentlich ausreichen.


----------



## patrock84 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*



> Aber was ist mit Modellen, die mit Lüfter geliefert werden?



Nun, das ist schon heikel. Der 120mm Lüfter vom Mugen dreht mit 1.200 U/min und der von Xigmatek HDT S1283 mit 2.000 U/min. Das ist schon ein recht großer Unterschied!

Schön wäre auch ein Test vom IFX-14 mit 140mm Lüfter. Denn bei gleicher U/min bringt ein 140mm Lüfter 2K bessere Temps gegenüber einen 120mm Lüfter!

Wenn man nun bedenkt, dass der Kühler für *zwei* 140mm Lüfter ausgelegt ist..


----------



## pajaa (22. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Ich bin skeptisch, was das Erscheinen des Hydrojet angeht, denn niemand kann wirklich Genaues dazu sagen und für ein gutes RoundUp in der Ausgabe 12/2007 müsste er ja schon recht bald erhältlich sein.


----------



## Wassercpu (24. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

ich will ein test der ganzen neuen Freak Lüfter in 80 92 120 mm....von Ixtrema über Noisblocker, Notruna (oderso  ..bis hin zu shythe und nanoxia...aber bitte mit LUftdurchsatz selber gemessen....und nich von der packung abgelesen ehhyyy....ach 5 v 7 v 12 v versteht sich,,,,


----------



## Wassercpu (24. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Ich habe in der Chip von ner neuen Seagate gelesen 7200.10 oder so..die soll selbst de Raptors weg rocken...könnt ihr die mal testen ob das stimmt..sonst muss ich sofrt mein raid 0 raptor gespann los werden...heul


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

In der Zugriffszeit rockt die aber deine Raptors gar nicht weg. Also bleibe lieber bei deinen 10krpm HDDs oder setz gleich auf SAS 15krpm Platten


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Aber denkt dran 15k Platten sind schon heavy von der Lautstärke, aber wenn es auf Leistung ankommt 1a. Erlebe das hier immer wieder da Kunden anrufen und jammern das ihre Platten zu laut sind.


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Ich hab 10 Jahre alte 10krpm SCSI HDDs um die Ohren, da hört man das runterfahren wirklich  Aber ist irgendwie angenehm, dieses Geräusch


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn zwar schon selber aber mich würde interessieren wie die PCGH ihn bewertet. bei mir läuft er mit 2 x Silverstone FM122. Prozessor im standart Takt (E6750) bei 10° unter Vollast.OC (3.92 Ghz) 30°unter vollast...... Dafür sind die beiden Lüfter aber auch sehr sehr sehr sehr laut. kein wunder bei ner Luftfördermenge von 186cm3/h. Da bei den beiden Lüftern aber eine Lüftersteuerung an Bord war kann man die beiden getrost auf 800RPM runterregeln wo sie dann fast nicht mehr hörbar sind. Und die Temperaturen bleiben auch im annehmbaren Bereich. Standart 15° Vollast OC 37°Vollast.....
> Also ich bin vollkommen überzeugt von dem Gerät: Der einbau ist zwar etwas schwierig (nicht so schwierig wie es einige Leute gern behaupten) aber eigendlich selbst für nen Anfänger Machbar. Nur mit dem Handbuch häten sich die Jungs von Coolermaster ein wenig mehr Müher geben können.



wie kommst du bitte mit Luftkühlung unter Raumtemperatur? Oder habe ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler?


----------



## Piy (26. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

ne hast du nich ^^  
das is afaik unmöglich xD
bestimmt n tippfehler, oder auslesefehler, immerhin misst der sensor im prozessor nich die temperatur, sondern die grenze zur tjunction, vllt schlechte hochrechnung.... oder ne plumpe art zu prollen xD


----------



## Klutten (26. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein....

@Soulsnap

POST Nr. 43

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=5646#post5646


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. September 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

jut, dann ist mein Maschinenbaustudium doch nicht umsonst


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ich hab 10 Jahre alte 10krpm SCSI HDDs um die Ohren, da hört man das runterfahren wirklich  Aber ist irgendwie angenehm, dieses Geräusch


Solang man sie noch hört, gehen sie noch. 

Ich bin auch grad am Fiasko64 Rechner am werkeln - da hört man die 4 15K Drives nur zu deutlich - hab mich vorhin mit der tel. Produktaktivierung bei Microsoft rumgeschlagen. 4MB neuer Ram, eine neue 1900er ATI aus der RMA und Windows blieb nach dem Einloggen mit der Aufforderung zur Produktaktivierung stehen. Echt toll! :mad:


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

15k... SAS oder SCSI?

Ich glaub, ich brauch auch für meinen Desktop 15krpm SCSI HDDs an nem PCI-X controller


----------



## kmf (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> 15k... SAS oder SCSI?
> 
> Ich glaub, ich brauch auch für meinen Desktop 15krpm SCSI HDDs an nem PCI-X controller


320er SCSI.


----------



## riedochs (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> 15k... SAS oder SCSI?
> 
> Ich glaub, ich brauch auch für meinen Desktop 15krpm SCSI HDDs an nem PCI-X controller



Dann brauchst aber das hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorschlag für die Ausgabe 12/2007*

Ne, ich brauch nur Hörgeräte rausnehmen :p

Schwerhörig sein hat eben auch seine Vorteile


----------

